# exercises for Ewe necked horses



## Animallover707 (Jan 23, 2013)

Animallover707 said:


> Hello i would like to know several different exercises to build a horses neck up I have a Surcingle. I would also like to build up her back mucles also. this horse came to me underweight and I do not weant to ride her until she has built up more muscle in her back and neck. her withers are slightly prominant also. any suggestions would be great


 Sorry for all the missellings and bad sentences im doing several different things at once lol


----------



## GamingGrrl (Jan 16, 2013)

Subbing! My new horse has a quite ridiculous neck so this should be helpful 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

got any photos?


----------



## Animallover707 (Jan 23, 2013)

No i dont have a camra She just recently got it looking over the fence so much because i moved my other horse. It looked fine before.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Good riding from the hind quarters encourages a horse to use their neck properly, ergo develop the muscles properly. So no rubbernecking, jerking, pulling, etc. It is how well you ride, that will reflect how well your horse's neck muscles will develop.


----------



## Animallover707 (Jan 23, 2013)

waresbear said:


> Good riding from the hind quarters encourages a horse to use their neck properly, ergo develop the muscles properly. So no rubbernecking, jerking, pulling, etc. It is how well you ride, that will reflect how well your horse's neck muscles will develop.


 This horse is not trained yet we just started doing ground work together I have only had her 6 weeks.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Don't restrict her neck movement in anyway, she has to figure it out from the ground. Just keep her in good shape and not over/underweight. If you ground drive her before you ride her, same rules apply.


----------



## Animallover707 (Jan 23, 2013)

waresbear said:


> Don't restrict her neck movement in anyway, she has to figure it out from the ground. Just keep her in good shape and not over/underweight. If you ground drive her before you ride her, same rules apply.


 She is a bit underweight(Was very underweight when i got her) but Iv got her on a good diet and im hoping to see great results by march


----------



## SaddleOnline (Oct 20, 2011)

If you could ride her I would say lots of "long and low"! Long rein, riding her from behind letting her stretch over her topline with her head and neck stretching low and out....if you can't ride I would suggest ground driving and aiming for a similar shape- if she is underweight and you are worried about riding her...lunging isn't much easier on them. It would be beneficial to get on and have very short, easy rides with the horse in a good "shape" (ei long and low to build topline) vs  lunging her in circles with her body all willy nilly. 

Best of luck!


----------



## Animallover707 (Jan 23, 2013)

SaddleOnline said:


> If you could ride her I would say lots of "long and low"! Long rein, riding her from behind letting her stretch over her topline with her head and neck stretching low and out....if you can't ride I would suggest ground driving and aiming for a similar shape- if she is underweight and you are worried about riding her...lunging isn't much easier on them. It would be beneficial to get on and have very short, easy rides with the horse in a good "shape" (ei long and low to build topline) vs lunging her in circles with her body all willy nilly.
> 
> Best of luck!


Ya im not going to lunge her, was thinking about ground driving. im working on training her to flex her neck like a dressage horse like i read in another article she has had very little training and the training she had before wasnt the right kind so now she keeps her head up all the time and is extremely head shy to the point of where sometimes it takes an hour to ease a halter on but its slowly getting better. The first time i tried to put a halter on her she knocked me out by swinging her face towards me. The people said she was fully broke and was a great horse but it was a lie. although she is becomming a great horse now


----------

